# الزيوت الصناعيه



## محمدجاسم العامري (15 فبراير 2012)

_*
الزيوت الصناعية synthetic oils

﻿الزيوت الصناعية

الزيوت الصناعية synthetic oils هي مركبات عضوية معدنية لعنصر السيليسيوم ذات وزن جزيئي مرتفع (1000ـ150000) تحوي في بنيتها وحدة البناء الأساسية ـSi(R)2Oـ حيث تكون الزمر R أساساً من زمر المتيل وزمر الفنيل، وهي تشبه في بنيتها إلى حد كبير بنية السيليكات الطبيعية. تتميز الزيوت السيليكونية بقوام سائل شفاف عديم اللون تنحل في المذيبات العضوية. وتتمتع بثبات مرتفع في مجال كبير من درجات الحرارة، وهي خاملة كيميائياً ولاتقبل الماء. 
لمحة تاريخية: لا يوجد السيليسيوم حراً في الطبيعة، وقـد استخـدمت مركباته كالرمل والغضار منذ القديم في عمليات البناء وصناعة الفخار والخزف والزجاج. وارتبط تطور كيمياء مركبات السيليسيـوم العضوية باستحصـاله حراً، وكان ذلك أول مرة عـام 1823م حين استطـاع الكيميائي السويدي برزيليوس (1779ـ1848م)J.J.Berzelius من عزله من تفاعل رباعي فلور السيليسيوم مع البوتاسيوم. وطور الفرنسي هنري سانت كلير دوفيل Deville عام 1854م طريقة صناعية للحصول على السيليسيوم النقي تعتمد على التحلل الكهربائي من الحالة المنصهرة. ونجح كيبينغ Kipping عام 1904م باصطناع أول مركبات السيليسيوم العضوية، دُعيت مركبات السيلان وأهمها كلور السيلان، والتي كانت مدخلاً إلى كيمياء مركبات السيليسيوم العضوية ومنها إلى كيمياء الزيوت السيليكونية وتطبيقاتها الصناعية المختلفة. 
طريقة التصنيع: نجح العالمان مولر Müller وروشوف Rochowفي العامين 1940و1941م في اصطناع مركب ثنائي كلور ثنائي متيل السيلان على المستوى الصناعي من تفاعل كلور المتيل CH3Cl المحضر من تفاعل الميتانول مع حمض كلور الماء بالتماس مع السيليسيوم العنصري الصلب المحضر من إرجاع أكسيد السيليسيوم بالكربون بوجود حفازات من النحاس عند الدرجة 250ـ300درجة مئوية. ينتج عن التفاعل السابق عدد من مركبات كلور السيلان المختلفة مثل (CH3)2SiCl2, (CH3)3SiCl, CH3SiCl3, CH3SiHCl2, SiCl4 والتي تختلف نسبها حسب شروط التفاعل. وتبلغ نسبة مركب ثنائي كلور ثنائي متيل السيلان حوالي 80%من منتجات التفاعل، و يُفصل بالتقطير ويُصار إلى حلمهته ومن ثم بلمرته بالتكاثف للحصول على متعدد السيلوكسان polysiloxan (المعادلة ـ1)

المعادلة (1) البنية الكيمياوية
لمركب ثنائي كلور ثنائي متيل السيلان

المعادلة (2) البنية الكيمياوية 
لبوليميرات السيلكون الخطية 

.
تجرى هذه العملية في وسط غير متجانس ماء/تولوين حيث يبقى المنتج منحلاً في الطور العضوي الذي يُفصل بدوره عن المذيب ويُرسل إلى عمليات التصنيع اللاحقة للحصول على الزيوت السيليكونية والمطاط السيليكوني. وينتج عن التفاعل السابق حمض كلور الماء كمنتج ثانوي يعاد تدويره لتصنيع كلور المتيل.
تعد شركة فاكر الألمانية Wacker الرائدة في العالم في تصنيع الزيوت السيليكونية وترجع الأدبيات المسجلة باسم هذه الشركة والخاصة ببحوث السيليكونات إلى عام 1947.
البنية والخواص: تعد مركبات السيلان مواد أولية لتصنيع الزيوت السيليكونية وهي مركبات سائلة شفافة عديمة اللون تنحل في المذيبات العضوية والغول وتملك وزناً جزيئياً منخفضاً وقابلية تطاير مرتفعة.
تتميز الزيوت السيليكونية بأنها جزئيات ضخمة (بوليميرات) خطية يراوح عدد ذرات السيليسيوم في بنيتها بين 2 وحتى 1000ذرة. ويوجد بين كل ذرتي سيليسيوم جسر من الأكسجين حيث يكون الارتباط بين السيليسيوم والأكسجين قوياً جداً مما يمنح الزيوت السيليكونية مقاومة عالية لدرجات الحرارة المنخفضة والمرتفعة -60 وحتى +300درجة مئوية، ومقاومة للأشعة تحت الحمراء وفوق البنفسجية. تملك الزيوت السيليكونية أيضاً توتراً سطحياً منخفضاً يكسبها خواص دفع للماء. تبقى لزوجة الزيوت السيليكونية مقارنة بالزيوت المعدنية [ر] ثابتة نسبياً ضمن مجال كبير من درجات الحرارة ويمكن تصنيعها بدرجات لزوجة مختلفة حسب الوزن الجزيئي للبوليمير وتراوح بين 0.65و200000 mm2/s (المعادلة ـ2). 
تمارس زمر المتيل ذات الحجم الفراغي الكبير والخمول الكيمياوي والمرتبطة بذرات السيليسيوم حجباً فراغياً كبيراً على الروابط SiـOـ إضافة إلى التوجه الفراغي النوعي لزمر المتيل على السطح المعالج بزيت سيليكوني نحو الخارج، مما تكسب الزيوت السيليكونية تفاعلية منخفضة جداً أي مقاومة عالية للمواد الكيمياوية المختلفة. ويمكن تحوير الخواص الكيمياوية لهذه الزيوت الخاملة كيمياوياً بتطعيم السلسلة البوليميرية بزمر ذات قدرة تفاعلية عالية، مثل زمر الأمينو وغيرها، مما يسمح بالحصول على تطبيقات أوسع لها. 
يُصنع بالطريقة نفسها أنواعاً أخرى من البوليميرات السيليكونية ذات وزن جزيئي أعلى بكثير من الزيوت السيليكونية تُصنف والحالة هذه حسب حالتها الفيزيائية وخواصها تحت المطاط السيليكوني أو الراتنجات السيليكونية والتي تتميز بتطبيقات مهمة تختلف عن تطبيقات الزيوت السيليكونية.
الاستعمالات: تسمح خواص الزيوت السيليكونية المذكورة باستخدامها في تطبيقات مختلفة كاستخدامها زيوتاً هدروليكية، وزيوت مضخات، وسوائل لنقل الحرارة والبرودة، كما تستخدم محاليلها ومستحلباتها في تصنيع طبقات مقاومة للالتصاق وتصنيع قوالب تشكيل القطع البلاستيكية والمطاطية. ومن استخداماتها المهمة استعمالها إضافات لدى تصنيع أنواع خاصة من الطلاء في المجالات الطبية والصيدلانية والتجميلية، وتستخدم في الصناعات النسيجية مادة تشريب تكسب النسيج مقاومة للبلل، ومضادات للرغوة ومواد مساعدة في التعويم.


منقول للفائدة​*_


----------



## farrouha11 (3 أبريل 2014)

بدي معلومات اكثر عن الزيوت الصناعية طريقة التصنيع و التركيب و الاستخدامات و المزايا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 أبريل 2014)

مساء الخير 
اغلب هذة الزيوت تصنع من البولي استر او البولي امين واغلبها من التركيبات السريه


----------

